# Showing backspace..



## tessio (Apr 6, 2010)

Hello, 
How can I configure the shell to show the backspace symbol when the backspace key is pressed, instead of just clear the previous character? 

I want something like this: My slave-dri^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^H^Hboss decided to stall the project. (from wikipedia).

I need to pass a backspace to a program (a programming exercise), but I can't type a backspace, and the command "echo -e '\b'" do what I want.. Thanks..


----------



## tessio (Apr 6, 2010)

don't do what I want..*


----------



## SirDice (Apr 6, 2010)

Press ctrl-V then backspace. Ctrl-V sets the shell to accept the next key 'verbatim'.


----------



## tessio (Apr 6, 2010)

This works fine, thank you!


----------

